
After the W3C approved DRM, it’s not possible to make a functional indie browser - duncan_bayne
https://bbs.boingboing.net/t/three-years-after-the-w3c-approved-a-drm-standard-its-no-longer-possible-to-make-a-functional-indie-browser/158552
======
lioeters
After reading the thread, I performed the following on Firefox:

\- about:preferences - Search for "drm"

    
    
      - Play DRM-controlled content - Unchecked
    

\- about:config - Search for "widevine"

    
    
      - media.gmp-widevinecdm.enabled Set to false
    
      - media.gmp-widevinecdm.visible Set to false

------
duelingjello
Stupid, stupid, stupid.. design-by-corporate committee.

“Open standards” my left foot.

